# snowblower makes pop sound when i try to start it.



## dhruv.solanki (Jan 25, 2013)

hi. when i tried to start my snowblower yesterday it made a loud pop noise and didnt start. can you tell me whats wrong. iam not really a engine type of guy so try to make the answers easy to understand. thank you!


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

did you try more than once? was it the first time this year? gas valve on ?(if it has one)


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

when was the last time you had a tuneup


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

backfired maybe? If it hasn't been run in a while you might need to take it to a shop to get it done or fix it yourself if you want to gain some knowledge.


----------



## dhruv.solanki (Jan 25, 2013)

i bought the machine 2 years ago and i started it a month ago. i accidentally put too much gas in it that time and there was smoke but after a while it was fine. i have not had a tuneup


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

what brand and model of snowblower do you have


----------



## dhruv.solanki (Jan 25, 2013)

its a craftsman 22in dual stage.heres the link for it.Craftsman 22 In. Snow Blower: Get Craftsman Only at Sears


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

so you over filled the gas tank? that will not cause smoke on the other hand if you put too much oil in the crankcase that can cause it to smoke. you might have fouled the spark plug having too much oil in it also so i would check that first


----------



## dhruv.solanki (Jan 25, 2013)

if the spark plug is screwed up do i have to get a new one?


----------



## kzhorse (Dec 25, 2012)

dhruv.solanki said:


> if the spark plug is screwed up do i have to get a new one?


Just for peace of mind replace the plug every season they are only $3.
Yes they can be cleaned and re-gaped.


Scott


----------

